# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm jelous. I've been a big fan since I was old enough to hold my head up to watch them with granddad.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

I was fortunate to have attended one of the `92 World Series games against the Braves and one of the `93 World Series games against the Phillies. I still have the ticket stubs and the game programs.


----------



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

what a great pennant race this year.
whatta game last night! 8 runs in the eighth to smash them damn yankees


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's all or nothing now. Go jays!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bluesician said:


> So the Jays didn't repeat as AL East Champs but at least we got the top Wild Card spot.
> 
> Big game on Tuesday.


Yes - thankfully they ran out of "season" before they slid any further. 

I've got my fingers crossed but it doesn't feel anything like last year when they finished hot and took it into the post-season.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not sure Stroman is the right choice this year, last year at this time yes. Either way if the bats don't wake up it will be moot.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

They won, but by sheer luck and totally non-existent management.
I mean, seriously.....runners on 1st and 2nd, no outs...and no bunt????
I know Bautista is a superstar, but you still have to play the game. They were friggin' lucky.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

capnjim said:


> They won, but by sheer luck and totally non-existent management.
> I mean, seriously.....runners on 1st and 2nd, no outs...and no bunt????
> I know Bautista is a superstar, but you still have to play the game. They were friggin' lucky.


Some interesting calls made for sure by Jays coaching staff. But they did it. That's all that matters for tonight.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

EDWING!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think I know how casual hockey fans feel in May-Im ready for this sport to be over, lol. I listen to sports radio primarily in my car and its a looong summer of hearing about nothing but baseball. I was a big baseball fan when I was a kid. I just don't have the patience for it anymore.
That said, Im glad for this city that the Blue Jays are a big part of ending this culture of losing that TO has, and the excitement they generate, and wish them well.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

As for the beer throwing, and allegations of racial harrassment of Baltimore's players...

I am ashamed. What a poor representation of our country. You want to act like that, move to NY and be a Yankees fan.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I "almost" wish they'd lost thanks to the few idiot "fans". There is just no excuse for that kind of behavior. I wonder how much of it is a reflection of how the team acts on the field?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

This game is stressful. Texas isn't going down without a fight.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Way to punch Texas in the face boys....

Blue Jays ARE bigger than Texas


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What a finish!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

That was a wild way to finish! Reminded me off the finish to last year's series against Texas with errors galore.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was a really good game, sweep!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow this is just really exciting to watch! Never was a baseball fan let alone a Jays fan but now I am. No choice really. Living in a male dominated family where their team to win is the Jays. That and now football! I just can't really get into football. It's just probably cuz I don't understand but then again I would rather go play my guitar.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

My wife and I were at the game Sunday night. A bit of a nail biter those last few innings but the Jays came through.

Off to Cleveland!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

A fan at Rogers Centre had a great sign. It said something like "would rather get punched in May than get knocked out in October".

I thought it was great!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My son through work gets extremely discounted blue jays tickets but my work schedule will not allow me to take advantage of them! It really sucks cuz I've never bee to a game yet and would love to go to a live game!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got a pair of Level 200 tickets for Monday's game against Cleveland!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

bluesician said:


> Just got a pair of Level 200 tickets for Monday's game against Cleveland!


Beyond jealous!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

the bad news is that we gave Cleveland one bad pitch to hit and they did.

The good news is that Cleveland didn't look that scary to me at all...

Were going to be OK.

G.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the bad news is 1) Gibby insists in having Bautista and Martin bat 4th and 5th. They kill lots of potential rallies. 2) Devon Travis. 

I agree. Cleveland didn't look too scary.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Bautista is in a hitting slump IMO. He's looking at too many pitches


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, the Jays bats were silent in game 5 and a few fielding errors sealed their fate. It boiled down to which team made the fewest errors. Still, being one of the four best teams in MLB two years in a row ain't such a bad thing.

Could be the last time we see Joey Batts and Edwing in a Jays uniform.

Thanks Toronto Blue Jays for an exciting 2016 season!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bluesician said:


> Well, the Jays bats were silent in game 5 and a few fielding errors sealed their fate. It boiled down to which team made the fewest errors. Still, being one of the four best teams in MLB two years in a row ain't such a bad thing.
> 
> Could be the last time we see Joey Batts and Edwing in a Jays uniform.
> 
> Thanks Toronto Blue Jays for an exciting 2016 season!


Indeed. And congrats to Cleveland for a great series. They played some impressive baseball, and how bout that rookie on the mound.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> As for the beer throwing, and allegations of racial harrassment of Baltimore's players...
> 
> I am ashamed. What a poor representation of our country. You want to act like that, move to NY and be a Yankees fan.


somewhere across the pond Im sure some soccer fans are now thinking..."whoa....baseball just got interesting!"


----------

